# Ge reefer tcx22za purchased 1997



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

freezer box will not go below 15f
complete cleaning of condenser coil front and rear. fan running, cleaned exhaust louvre. 
current temps
freezer box 18f
reefer box 34f

compressor body 133f

suction line lo press 88f
dischag line hi press 90f
cond outlet to evap 79f

i determine 9F change across the evap. superheat unknown.

if anyone knows if there is a simple and inexpensive repair i can do please let me know. thermostat, defrost cycle what not. if no repair as you see it can be done i iwll have to purchase a new reefer(ouch)
regards be well fish96


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

why so cold in refrig side? Sounds odd to me, if you can get it to 34 it should be well under 18 in freezer. What are the controls set at?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Navy man, eh?

DM


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

placed more accurate therms in both boxes will wait to stablize. controls are set as follows. freezer box E lowest setting, reefer box 7. the first tip offs of the development of the problem are the ice maker stopped working and the ice cream turned to soup. since cleaning the coils the ice maker has began to operate. we have removed all food items from the reefer box except a bottle of wine, only the icemaker and 3/4 full ice bin along with ice packs remain in the freezer box. thanks for your replies thus far. will post temps in about an hour or so. regard sbe well fish96


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

two therms in each box. freezer box 22/ 20 f reefer box 38/ 40. the concern is the freezer box not be able to reach and maintain the 0f to 5f operating temp to keep ice cream, ice pops and maximum freshness of frozen meats.
any suggestions to prevent the purchase of a new reefer is appreciated, as with most, money is hard to come by and down right scarce.
be well and regards fish96


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you can remove the panel that covers the evap section, remove it and tell us what you see. I Want to know what the frost pattern on the coil looks like. Is the coil frosted all the way or is just partially frosted. It sounds to me like you are low on freon


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

frost on inlet tube of evap as wellas top of fins on upper evap tube, frost to first u bend of evap. outlet of evap clear of any frost as well as the rest of evap except as noted above. evap outlet temp, measured at the electrical sensor clapmed to evap line, 39F.
inlet temp measured as close to metering device(capillary tube) avoiding frost 45F.
if there is a refrigerant leak would it not have a telltale oil spot regardless of size?

regards be well and thanks good news or bad, fish96


----------



## HVAC-RMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all it's not called frion. It's called refrigerant. It sounds like you have low head pressure which means it has to do with the condenser side of the system. Do you know if it's a natural or forced draft system??


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

i do not see where i had written frion do you mean freon the trade name of dupont. it has a condenser fan. in the event you are not clear this is a household reefer with reeferbox on top and freezer box on the bottom. each box has its own door. temp in freezer box will not go below 18 F
this is enough to maintain prpper temp in reefer box of 40f. 
there were some very severe electricial storms here last week. the loss of electrical power and rapid restoration of power 5 times in 20 mins caused me to lose a garage door opener inspite of surge protector. 
i do not believe there are delicate circuit boards in this unit. thought i would mention it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

1997 Fridge, I would say that it is time to get a new one. As for taking the measurements, how where you able to do so, when it is a sealed system. Can you hear the evap fan running in the fridge compartment? Also, is this fridge in a garage, on a porch, or sitting inside the house? Also, do you have the air conditioner running in the house, since those two factors I previously asked before this question, would factor into why the fridge is not cooling. Also, it could be stuck in defrost cycle.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry but if your coil is not completly frosted, you are low on freon. Time to replace.


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks to all for input. those asking about measurments the temps were taken with a non contact infared therm. i have grudgingly decided to purchase a new one.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't get all techie. Save your money if you're going to use it on a residential refrig. testing temps: normal is- 0 in frz--38 in FF. when kids say "yuck! the milk/soda is warm"= +50*. when wife says "oh no! the ice cream is soft"= +10*. when you grab a beer and say WTF!! = +40*.


----------



## FISH96 (Jun 8, 2008)

have non contact therm for automotive trouble shooting, no kids all grown up and gone. thanks for the thoughts and humor.


----------

